# Budget $5000



## liquidshadow

Budget is $5000. Maybe $6000 or $7000. Need monitor, keyboard, mouse, speakers.


----------



## 34erd




----------



## krimson_king

seriously, theres a big gap between 5000 and 7000.  and i hope its not because the setup in your sig is old...


----------



## diduknowthat

HOLY SH*T! ARE YOU CRAZY!?

ok anways...

hmm... 2 7800gtx?

AMD fx60 maybe? It has dual core but I've read reviews on how it yielded less performance than the higher clocked fx57 when it comes to gaming.

An insane psu that can handle everything

at least 2 gigs of good low lat ram.

Harddrive would be up to you, obviously budget isn't a problem so this should be a big deal.

ARe you planning to OC? I would assume this is for gaming, and what country do you live in? (so we know what currency to use)


----------



## liquidshadow

I live in USA (It's for a client)
I plan on getting SLI 7800GTX 512MB
AMD Athlon 64 FX60
2GB OCZ EB DDR-500 RAM
500GB SATA2 16mb cache HDD (maybe SCSI)
PC Power and Cooling 850W PSU
DFI LANPARTY EXPERT or ASUS A8N32-SLI


----------



## bebopin64

are you going to build this yourself?


----------



## Motoxrdude

liquidshadow said:
			
		

> (It's for a client)


Thats a big 10 4 there


----------



## liquidshadow

Yes, I'll build it myself.


----------



## liquidshadow

Motoxrdude said:
			
		

> Thats a big 10 4 there


??? What does that mean? sorry


----------



## P11

liquidshadow said:
			
		

> I live in USA (It's for a client)
> I plan on getting SLI 7800GTX 512MB
> AMD Athlon 64 FX60
> 2GB OCZ EB DDR-500 RAM
> 500GB SATA2 16mb cache HDD (maybe SCSI)
> PC Power and Cooling 850W PSU
> DFI LANPARTY EXPERT or ASUS A8N32-SLI



2 GB's ONLY?? Are you crazy...lol, go for 4 gigs. As for the comp it seems like a excellent set-up. O, and since your client is so rich..id suggest buying a 32" Samsung LCD HDTV and using it as a primary computer monitor.


----------



## bebopin64

P11 said:
			
		

> 2 GB's ONLY?? Are you crazy...lol, go for 4 gigs. As for the comp it seems like a excellent set-up. O, and since your client is so rich..id suggest buying a 32" Samsung LCD HDTV and using it as a primary computer monitor.


2 gigs is plenty


----------



## ReturnToEmpire

id go with the ASUS motherboard but would osmebody help im out with what his requestes were. keyboard mouse, etc,etc


----------



## P11

bebopin64 said:
			
		

> 2 gigs is plenty


I was obviously being sarcastic, i recommended the 4 gigs because he has so much money..so why not go all out.


----------



## bebopin64

P11 said:
			
		

> I was obviously being sarcastic, i recommened the 4 gigs because he has so much money..so why not go all out.


true


----------



## drunkbum222

For speakers buy a receiver and get satellite sound. Its the best home sound you can get.


----------



## The_Other_One

Yeah, might as well max out the mobo with 4G 

With the HD's, I'd go with two SATA drives.  Hell why not duel 500G   Or quad 74G Raptors??  You'd loose some storage but imagine that speed!

Hey, dumb question but does this client mind about noise?  Why not load some nice coolers on the video cards, something other than stock on the processor, chipset, etc...


----------



## P11

SLI 7800GTX 512MB
AMD Athlon 64 FX60
4GB OCZ EB DDR-500 RAM Or Cosair XMS
500GB SATA2 16mb cache HDD (maybe SCSI) Or 4x74gb Raptors
PC Power and Cooling 850W PSU
DFI LANPARTY EXPERT or ASUS A8N32-SLI
Water Cooling (Cool Master)
Sony Audio/Video Control Center (7.1 surround sound) 800watts TP
Samsung 32" HDTV LCD
Logitech G7 Wireless Mouse
Logitech Bluetooth Keyboard (Optional)
Xbox 360 Controller
Usb 2.0 Switch (D-Link)
Logitech Gaming Router

I beleive all of that would be around 6-7 Grand.


----------



## drunkbum222

Why not get Crucial ram. The timing is awesome.


----------



## Motoxrdude

What is nasa charging for there old super computers again??? You might want to get that with all that green


----------



## Mr.Suave

P11 said:
			
		

> SLI 7800GTX 512MB
> AMD Athlon 64 FX60
> 4GB OCZ EB DDR-500 RAM Or Cosair XMS
> 500GB SATA2 16mb cache HDD (maybe SCSI) Or 4x74gb Raptors
> PC Power and Cooling 850W PSU
> DFI LANPARTY EXPERT or ASUS A8N32-SLI
> Water Cooling (Cool Master)
> Sony Audio/Video Control Center (7.1 surround sound) 800watts TP
> Samsung 32" HDTV LCD
> Logitech G7 Wireless Mouse
> Logitech Bluetooth Keyboard (Optional)
> Xbox 360 Controller
> Usb 2.0 Switch (D-Link)
> Logitech Gaming Router
> 
> I beleive all of that would be around 6-7 Grand.


probably wont need the xbox controller...and instead of a logitech gaming router the D-link 4300 wireless gaming router...its awsome..
and for HDD how about the new 15000 rpm drives by hitachi,  and  2 or 1 500gb seagate...
also wat about the case?? how about this...http://www.xoxide.com/zalman6.html
no ned for fans or water cooling...but im not sure if it will all fit
could your client wait?
if he/she can then wait till the new socket AM2 comes out..


----------



## The_Other_One

15000RPM drives aren't new at all.  At least not for SCSI.  Now if there's an SATA version, yeah, that's new.

Hey, get one of those fridge cases!


----------



## The Astroman

This computer definitely needs a RAID-0 15K SCSI drive setup.   

4 of these: 

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16822141139

on this controller card:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16816118028


----------



## davie23223

$6000

CPU  AMD Athlon 64 FX-60 CPU Dual Core FX60 2MB L2 Cache 
Memory  4096MB DDR400 PC3200 Memory (OCZ Gold Series Gamers eXtreme) (1024MB x 4) 
Mother Board  ASUS A8N32-SLI Deluxe Motherboard 
Hard Drive 1  Western Digital Raptor 150GB 10,000RPM Serial ATA 16MB 
Hard Drive 2  Western Digital Raptor 150GB 10,000RPM Serial ATA 16MB 
Hard Drive 3  Western Digital Raptor 150GB 10,000RPM Serial ATA 16MB 
Hard Drive 4  Western Digital Raptor 150GB 10,000RPM Serial ATA 16MB 
Optical Drive 1  Plextor 16X PX-716SA DVD RW +- Dual Layer SATA 
SLI Video  ASUS EN7800 GTX PCI E, 512MB DDR3,2xD HDTV,TV-Out, VIVO 
SLI Video  ASUS EN7800 GTX PCI E, 512MB DDR3,2xD HDTV,TV-Out, VIVO 
Audio  Creative Sound Blaster SB0550 X-Fi Elite Pro 
Network Card  Onboard Network Card 
Case  Thermaltake Tai-Chi w/ S. Window Super Tower + Water Cooling (heavy item) 
Neon Light  Sunbeam Cold Cathod Neon Light (blue) 
Power Supply  680 Watt Thermaltake SILENT Power Supply Dual Fan 
LCD Monitor  SamSung 191T+ 19" LCD, Digital 1280X1024 (black) 
Keyboard & Mouse  Logitech Cordless MX DUO Bluetooth Keyboard & Mouse


----------



## P11

Mr.Suave said:
			
		

> probably wont need the xbox controller...and instead of a logitech gaming router the D-link 4300 wireless gaming router...its awsome..
> and for HDD how about the new 15000 rpm drives by hitachi,  and  2 or 1 500gb seagate...
> also wat about the case?? how about this...http://www.xoxide.com/zalman6.html
> no ned for fans or water cooling...but im not sure if it will all fit
> could your client wait?
> if he/she can then wait till the new socket AM2 comes out..


Ya, my bad on that one....i meant the D-Link Gaming Router, I musta been up too late last night.


----------



## Thechefxxxv

You should get a server mobo with dual socket 940s and get him 2 opterons. Most mobos with dual processor support also have room for 8 or more gigs of RAM. If he wants to supermultitask, you should go with 2 processors. If he games, the FX-60 is prefect. OC it to like 3 Ghz and use water cooling.


----------



## 34erd

This was fun  

DFI LP nF4 SLI-DR eXpert $199.00
AMD Athlon 64 FX-60 $1,399.00 
2 X OCZ 2 Gb EL (4 Gb) $606.88 
2 X BFG 7800GTX 512 $1,498.00 
2 X WD Raptor 150 Gb $599.98 
X-Fi Elite Pro 8 $385.00 
PC P&C 850 SSI $499.99
Scythe Ninja $39.99 
2 X Panaflo 80 mm $25.98 
3 X Panaflo 120 mm $50.97 
Lian Li PC7077B $199.99 
2 X Sony DRU810A $119.98 
Samsung Floppy $8.50 
NEC LCD2170NX $859.99 
Logitech G7 $65.98 
Logitech G15 $69.95 
Logitech Z-5450 $329.98 

Total: $6,959.16 

You may want to buy the FX-60 from monarch computer because its alot cheaper.

Maybe skimp on some of the components and get him a nice phase change unit


----------



## shupola

> Logitech Z-5450 $329.98



insetad of those, i would go with the *Z-5500's*. they sound amazing and you dont have to use a lot of your budget on speakers. that is if he/she doesnt mind wires.


----------



## diduknowthat

did anyone put a sound card out there yet?

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16829102191


----------



## P11

liuliuboy said:
			
		

> did anyone put a sound card out there yet?
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16829102191


Everyone put a sound card.


----------



## diduknowthat

P11 said:
			
		

> Everyone put a sound card.



oops, sorry, i didn't have enough time to reread all the posts


----------



## vortmax

in this price range you have to know what he's looking at using it for.

You could easily build up a quad itanium, dual GPU box that would DESTROY everything.  You may also consider adding some solid state memory.  It's really nice, just insanely expensive.  Let you load your OS almost as fast as the computer can post.  If you want to overclock it, don't bother with water cooling.  Stick with freon.  I've seen freon based coolers that can hold chip temp at -30C at full load.  There is no way you'll ever have thermal issues with that.


----------



## liquidshadow

Thank you everybody, also where would i get a Freon cooler?
I think I'll go with this

AMD Athlon 64 FX60
DFI uT SLI-DR Expert
WD Rapter 150GB 10K HDD
PC Power and Cooling 850W PSU
2 * BFG 7800GTX 512MB
4GB OCZ Enhanced Bandwidth DDR-500 RAM
Creative X-Fi Fatal1ty Sound Card
Logitech X-5500 Speakers
Razer Copperhead Mouse
Logitech G15 Keyboard
Not sure about the monitor.


----------



## 34erd

Make sure you get a monitor that can display at least 1600 X 1200 because otherwise your wasting the potential of the rig.

Freon coolers (The corect term is phase change, and they dont usualy use Freon, usualy wierd gasses with names like RC-445...) can be purchased from Asetek and Prometeria.  OCZ is also coming out with one later on.  The Prometeria mach II has the best performance of a prebuilt one.  I think its like ~$900 for one with a CPU head and two graphic card heads.

IMHO its not worth it unless your client is trying to brake OC world records.


----------



## P11

liquidshadow said:
			
		

> Thank you everybody, also where would i get a Freon cooler?
> I think I'll go with this
> 
> AMD Athlon 64 FX60
> DFI uT SLI-DR Expert
> WD Rapter 150GB 10K HDD
> PC Power and Cooling 850W PSU
> 2 * BFG 7800GTX 512MB
> 4GB OCZ Enhanced Bandwidth DDR-500 RAM
> Creative X-Fi Fatal1ty Sound Card
> Logitech X-5500 Speakers
> Razer Copperhead Mouse
> Logitech G15 Keyboard
> Not sure about the monitor.


I would HIGHLY suggest waiting till the end of this month or the end of Febuary because the new G71 series will be comming out. As for the monitor i suggested before the Samsung 32" HDTV LCD


----------



## ReturnToEmpire

id like to break some of those. lmao, bein rich must be awesome.


----------



## liquidshadow

Alright, I'll wait for the M2 and the Nvidia Geforce 8800GTX  
The Samsung 32" monitor looks awesome. Thanks


----------



## P11

liquidshadow said:
			
		

> Alright, I'll wait for the M2 and the Nvidia Geforce 8800GTX
> The Samsung 32" monitor looks awesome. Thanks


ya, im buying the tv myself. Here is a link: http://www.samsung.com/Products/TV/LCDTV/LNR328WXXAA.asp


----------



## 34erd

Thats TV can only display 1366 x 768 pixels though... that rig will be able to play at least 1200 X 1600.


----------



## P11

34erd said:
			
		

> Thats TV can only display 1366 x 768 pixels though... that rig will be able to play at least 1200 X 1600.


Dont forget it has HDTV and can second (but its primary use) as a TV (HDTV) with amazing quality.


----------



## Xycron

Get one with higher resalutions, those resualtions suck, come on my old G72 IBM moniter can displayy higher then that!


----------



## liquidshadow

alright what about this one?
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16824001194


----------



## fadge

<spam/allcapsing>


----------



## 34erd

Its not for him... its for a client.  $500 is a bit skimpy...


----------



## fadge

i know 500 is a bit cheap but for the computer thats on that website its good for 500


----------



## 34erd

Yeah but you dont get to costomize it as much and its actualy not that good...

Besides he's building for a client so the more $$$ it is the more he makes XD.


----------



## fadge

its good for the price


----------



## 34erd

But... hes not looking for something like that... and its not for him... and hes trying to make money... so stop sugesting that everywhere.


----------



## diduknowthat

fadge said:
			
		

> its good for the price



sure it may be good for the price, but the $5000 one would be better. And if you have $5000 dollars to spend on a computer why wouldn't you?


----------



## Motoxrdude

liuliuboy said:
			
		

> sure it may be good for the price, but the $5000 one would be better. And if you have $5000 dollars to spend on a computer why wouldn't you?


Yea why not. Sh*t if it fits your budget go for it all. Also why would you spend 500$? when you can build a $5000 computer? More fun anyways.


----------



## Praetor

Here's a start
*AMD Opteron 280 ($1324.00)*
*AMD Opteron 280 ($1324.00)*
*Iwill DK8EW NF4P2200 ($489.00)*
*Corsair 1GB RegECC PC3200 CL2.5@2.5v ($119.00)*
*Corsair 1GB RegECC PC3200 CL2.5@2.5v ($119.00)*
*Corsair 1GB RegECC PC3200 CL2.5@2.5v ($119.00)*
*Corsair 1GB RegECC PC3200 CL2.5@2.5v ($119.00)*
*Corsair 1GB RegECC PC3200 CL2.5@2.5v ($119.00)*
*Corsair 1GB RegECC PC3200 CL2.5@2.5v ($119.00)*
*Corsair 1GB RegECC PC3200 CL2.5@2.5v ($119.00)*
*Corsair 1GB RegECC PC3200 CL2.5@2.5v ($119.00)*
*Coolmax 12100 RAM Heatspreaders ($4.99)*
*Coolmax 12100 RAM Heatspreaders ($4.99)*
*Coolmax 12100 RAM Heatspreaders ($4.99)*
*Coolmax 12100 RAM Heatspreaders ($4.99)*
*Coolmax 12100 RAM Heatspreaders ($4.99)*
*Coolmax 12100 RAM Heatspreaders ($4.99)*
*Coolmax 12100 RAM Heatspreaders ($4.99)*
*Coolmax 12100 RAM Heatspreaders ($4.99)*
*LSI LSI00008 ($655.00)*
*Fujitsu MAU3073NP 74GB 8MB ($364.00)*
*Fujitsu MAU3073NP 74GB 8MB ($364.00)*
*Fujitsu MAU3073NP 74GB 8MB ($364.00)*
*Maxtor DiamondMax10 250GB 16MB SATA3.0 ($101.00)*
*Maxtor DiamondMax10 250GB 16MB SATA3.0 ($101.00)*
*Maxtor DiamondMax10 250GB 16MB SATA3.0 ($101.00)*
*3Ware 9550SX-4LP ($322.00)*
*PC Power & Cooling TurboCool 850SSI ($499.99)*
*BFG BFGR78512GTXOC ($749.00)*
*SoundBlaster X-FI Xtreme Music ($115.00)*
*Logitech Z5500 ($219.98)*
*Viewsonic G220f 21" 0.25mm ($449.99)*
*Plextor PX-716Sa ($99.99 after $20.00 MIR)*
Subtotal: $8634.87

If budget really is an issue, you can scale back the CPUs or the primary RAID battery but this box will do anything you need it to do from single user workstation (and all the roles there) all the way to heavy duty server. As for all the extra little crap, you're lucky i spec'd out the CRT and speakers ... i usually dont. Now if budget isnt an issue, you can easily expand the primary RAID battery to a serious 147GB based config (for a price delta of roughly $2000) and augment the secondary RAID battery for a price delta of roughly $1000. All in all, a decent start. And yes I did have to scale back the system near the end (starting with the secondary RAID battery) to not make a complete mockery of the budget


----------



## H_L

Hello!!!!!!! people it’s a waste of money you will not see a real differents in games at those ridicules system specs btw don’t forget pixel response time.
Why have 2x 512mb 7800gtx when you can do quad sly or sly 2 dual gpu cards" would that be better? why not go with 888mhz ram?


----------



## M0ddingMan1a

bebopin64 said:
			
		

> 2 gigs is plenty




its like 5000 dude, y hold back? lol


----------



## Praetor

> Hello!!!!!!! people it’s a waste of money you will not see a real differents in games at those ridicules system specs btw don’t forget pixel response time.
> Why have 2x 512mb 7800gtx when you can do quad sly or sly 2 dual gpu cards" would that be better? why not go with 888mhz ram?


1. My box doesnt feature SLI but rather puts money into the underlying infrastructure which is less likely to become obsolete
2. 888MHz memory doesnt exist for system memory


----------



## H_L

true.....I mean  OCZ PC2-6400 RAM


----------



## Praetor

Well based on 





> Hello!!!!!!! people it’s a waste of money you will not see a real differents in games at those ridicules system specs btw don’t forget pixel response time.
> Why have 2x 512mb 7800gtx when you can do quad sly or sly 2 dual gpu cards" would that be better? why not go with 888mhz ram?


It would seem you're in reference to a gaming machine, for which, AMD boxes are best suited ... which means


> true.....I mean OCZ PC2-6400 RAM


would be incompatible.


----------



## H_L

It must be a cross between the best gamming machine and a server?
incompatible yes but you know what I mean go with faster speeds with low timings


----------



## brobertoy

Here is a sample system for $5000.  I am not biased towards any particular parts in a machine, but this is just an example.  Which for how much you are paying for it, it really isn't worth it to build a monster machine like this one. The differnce in performance isn't much past one that you could build for probably half of the price.


Asus P5WDG2-WS 975X P4/P4EE/Pentium D/Celeron 1066FSB       $299.00
Intel Pentium EE 955 Presler 1066MHz FSB 2x2MB L2 Cache        $1300.00
Corsair TWIN2X2048-6400PRO 2GB Kit DDR2-800 XMS2-6400       $360.00
Western Digital 1TB(500GB useable-250GBx4) raid 10  SATAII     $464.00
connect3D Radeon X1900 CrossFire Edition                               $605.00
SAPPHIRE Radeon X1900XTX 100150 Video Card                        $616.00
SONY Black IDE CD Burner Model CRX230EE/B2                           $26.00
SONY Black IDE DVD Burner Model DW-Q30A BK                         $45.00
SAMSUNG Black Internal Floppy Drive Model SFD321B/LBL1          $12.00
Thermaltake Tai-Chi VB5001SNA Black/ Silver Computer              $445.00
PC Power & Cooling 850 SSI T85SSI 850W Power Supply            $506.00
Microsoft Windows XP professional                                         $130.00
----------------------------------------------------------------------
					       sub-Total:  $4808.00


----------



## Geoff

brobertoy said:
			
		

> Here is a sample system for $5000.  I am not biased towards any particular parts in a machine, but this is just an example.  Which for how much you are paying for it, it really isn't worth it to build a monster machine like this one. The differnce in performance isn't much past one that you could build for probably half of the price.
> 
> 
> Asus P5WDG2-WS 975X P4/P4EE/Pentium D/Celeron 1066FSB       $299.00
> Intel Pentium EE 955 Presler 1066MHz FSB 2x2MB L2 Cache        $1300.00
> Corsair TWIN2X2048-6400PRO 2GB Kit DDR2-800 XMS2-6400       $360.00
> Western Digital 1TB(500GB useable-250GBx4) raid 10  SATAII     $464.00
> connect3D Radeon X1900 CrossFire Edition                               $605.00
> SAPPHIRE Radeon X1900XTX 100150 Video Card                        $616.00
> SONY Black IDE CD Burner Model CRX230EE/B2                           $26.00
> SONY Black IDE DVD Burner Model DW-Q30A BK                         $45.00
> SAMSUNG Black Internal Floppy Drive Model SFD321B/LBL1          $12.00
> Thermaltake Tai-Chi VB5001SNA Black/ Silver Computer              $445.00
> PC Power & Cooling 850 SSI T85SSI 850W Power Supply            $506.00
> Microsoft Windows XP professional                                         $130.00
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------
> sub-Total:  $4808.00


Very true, you can get a X2 4800+ for less than half the price of that P4 EE, and it performs about the same or a little better (in games at least).  Not to mention that you can spend under $150 on a good PSU, no need for a $500 one.

So as you said, this wont give you much more performance than something that costs half that.


----------



## liquidshadow

Ill consider all of this. I'm not sure about the budget exactly at the moment but it is dfinitely >5000. It'll be for gaming and I'd prefer a LCD monitor by the way.


----------



## ceewi1

geoff5093 said:
			
		

> Very true, you can get a X2 4800+ for less than half the price of that P4 EE, and it performs about the same or a little better (in games at least).  Not to mention that you can spend under $150 on a good PSU, no need for a $500 one.
> 
> So as you said, this wont give you much more performance than something that costs half that.



Agreed.  Go for an AMD based system, the FX-60 will outperform the P4 EE 955 easily.


----------



## Praetor

> incompatible yes but you know what I mean go with faster speeds with low timings


Do some reading up on server boards 



> Ill consider all of this. I'm not sure about the budget exactly at the moment but it is dfinitely >5000. It'll be for gaming and I'd prefer a LCD monitor by the way.


Well in that case, depending on how much you really have you can get *this*. If you've got enough $ than you can unskimp out on some of the parts of left out



> Agreed. Go for an AMD based system, the FX-60 will outperform the P4 EE 955 easily.


Of course do realize that by getting a FX60 box you're investing $5000+ in a system that is, for all intents and purposes, discontinued and obsolete as of now


----------



## taz71

*Yeap Dude!! What are we Dreaming HERE*



			
				P11 said:
			
		

> 2 GB's ONLY?? Are you crazy...lol, go for 4 gigs. As for the comp it seems like a excellent set-up. O, and since your client is so rich..id suggest buying a 32" Samsung LCD HDTV and using it as a primary computer monitor.




hahaha ... Yea Right


----------



## Praetor

> Yeap Dude!! What are we Dreaming HERE


Maybe (although id boarderline on probably). I've put together $4K and $5K boxes for people in the past so it definitely happens...not common, but it does happen.


----------



## H_L

Would you notice the difference in games with these insane specs? I’m thinking you wouldn’t but I don’t know


----------



## Praetor

> Would you notice the difference in games with these insane specs? I’m thinking you wouldn’t but I don’t know


Compared to?


----------



## liquidshadow

Would the SCSI drives be worth it?
In your opinion Praetor, would it be better to wait for the AM2 socket or go with this one? We're currently trying to decide this matter.


----------



## P11

taz71 said:
			
		

> hahaha ... Yea Right


ya.....right


----------



## 34erd

liquidshadow said:
			
		

> Would the SCSI drives be worth it?
> In your opinion Praetor, would it be better to wait for the AM2 socket or go with this one? We're currently trying to decide this matter.


Well AM2 has been delayed to Q3 '06, so that means its going to be delayed even more  

I would just get a S939 rig but if he can then you'll also get more money with an AM2 rig


----------



## mrbagrat

If i were you I would just build the computer and run away with it


----------



## bigsaucybob

mrbagrat said:
			
		

> If i were you I would just build the computer and run away with it



well im sure thats not the kinda of advice he is looking for.


----------



## H_L

I have a feeling that games are only programmed so far is that correct?
Compared to a $3000 machine do you really need over 2gig of fast ram and massive raptor raid?


----------



## liquidshadow

Delayed to Q3?? I thought it was Q2...
Anyways, can anyone give me reasons to get the S939 or the AM2


----------



## ReturnToEmpire

AM2 supports DDR2 RAM. also there is a change in the HTT it will be 333 MHz stock i think. but id get the socket 939 build right now, as it will still compete with AM2 i believe when AM2 finally does release.


----------



## Praetor

> Would the SCSI drives be worth it?
> In your opinion Praetor, would it be better to wait for the AM2 socket or go with this one? We're currently trying to decide this matter.


AM2 is a desktop platform. I've specified a server box. For all intents and purposes, if you're asking that questoin... you wont notice the difference. Ever. As for SCSI, anything short of SCSI would be unbalanced



> I have a feeling that games are only programmed so far is that correct?


Huh?



> Compared to a $3000 machine do you really need over 2gig of fast ram and massive raptor raid?


Where's the massive raptor raid?


----------



## liquidshadow

The dual processor would be much better than the dual-core right?
I think that'd be my last questione except I might need help setting up the RAID and stuff later. Thanks Praetor.


----------



## Praetor

> The dual processor would be much better than the dual-core right?


1. LOL you really wont notice then 
2. Do your research on the Opteron 280s. They are SMP and dualcore


----------



## justin3

http://order.store.yahoo.com/cgi-bi...ae0ad1c652a&l=&s=b0fD0BUO9qfRqDpLlSOVVoGQq.4-


----------



## liquidshadow

^
Why the x1800xt? There is the x1900XTX.
Why the FX-57 instead of the Opterons or the FX-60?
Why a black panel for a silver case?

@Praetor: I'll probably go with your setup. The budget I think is alright.


----------



## Praetor

Not to mention the use of the non-elite version of the memory which requires an extra 0.05v vDimm  and the use of Sony optical drives


----------

